# Antelope bow hunting



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never been antelope hunting before but I plan to change that this year. I'd like to pick up an archery tag and stick a goat with an arrow. I'm just curious what kind of shot ranges I can expect. I don't think I'll be setting up behind a blind but rather give spot and stalking a try. To all those who have shot a goat with a bow what's the longest shot you've successfully made and also what's your closest? Thanks


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, i've never killed one with bow, but from what i've experienced with rifle, I imagine you'll have a pretty tough time getting in range by spot and stalk.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

That is kind of a hard question to answer. There are tons of variables to throw in. If you have broken country or some cover to use in stalking you can shoot them as close as 10 yds but if you have nothing but grass you may never get within 100. The hardest part is knowing your limits and sticking to them. If your max range is 40 yds dont shoot any farther. Contrary to what some think, if you wound a goat there is a good chance you wont catch up. These things are tough and they can flat out cover ground. But to answer your question, I have shot them at 12 yds and at 55. My advice to all first time goat archers is to use a blind over water. You will get much closer shots and will save some hair for your head!!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Been Archery Goat hunting the last two years first in SD then this year in Wester ND. First year I hunted 10 days spot and stalk with a friend. I got 3 different opportunities the best was on the first day at around 50 yards Antelope jumped the string and hit it in the horn. The other shots were about 70yrds. I got within 10 yards of some but the hardest part is drawing on them.

This year first morning at sun up shot a 13" goat at 67yards double lung puncher. Spot and stalk got lucky. One major word of advice dont always wait for a perfect opportunity just learn under fire. My first year I probably tried 10-12 stalks only 3 ended in shots. This year one for one.

I'd say get comfortable shooting at a distance then move back alittle farther and get comfortable and so on... I practiced almost everyday this summer from 3 yes 3 yards to 80,85 yards. could hit a paper plate 10outof10 at 80. 70and under was breeze. Its all about comfort.

Here is that goat arrow looks like a bad angle shot but he fell over on that side pushing the arrow againts the ground.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice goat! I have tried stalking with a decoy and never been able to close more than 100 yards. I don't plan on giving up. I hope to fly back to ND this fall and pay the badlands another visit. Congratulations!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

In the past we have used decoys and calls with descent success on bringing them within 30 - 60 yards. We have yet to shoot one behind a decoy, but that was all due to buck fever.

If you do not want to spend the money on a manufactured decoy, a cardboard cutout and wood lathe is a cheap substitute. Some of our closest encounters came with this $5 decoy and a $10 call.

Whatever method you use, good luck and stay persistent.


----------



## jmitzel (Feb 16, 2006)

I walked up to this guy in a alfafa field last year. Got withing 40 yards and he stood up and walked 10 yards closer to the decoy. Released at 30 yards. Sometimes things just have a way of coming together.
If the 1st or 18th time you fail... try and try again!


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

I have been bowhunting them the last 10 years and have shot one all but one year. In my experience, the earlier you come it will be more spot and stalk. You will have a better chance at the bachelor bucks ( the smaller satellite bucks) due to them not being shot at and not having as many eyes watching you. The rut is not really in swing quite yet and a decoy does not seem to work as well as later. My advice would be to set up around waterholes earlier in the year. As the season progresses you will have a better shot at a herd buck decoying as the rut kicks in. Every year is different, but in my case around September 20 to the 25th seems to a decent time to decoy. Like other people have said it can be hard or it can easy. I've had it work on the 1st time and i've had it work on the 50th time. My advice to you is to watch a herd of antelope on a hill somewhere. If the smaller bucks are running the heck out of the herd buck, he is definitely decoyable. Once a bruiser comes running at you I am warning you to beware because you will be hooked for life and it will get expensive with all the gas prices.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info. After reading all the posts I'm more optimistic than I originally was. Thank God you can do an animal in by screwing with his sex drive. I've always been a late season bow hunter because I've been tied up with college but after graduating I'll be able to get into some early season action. I've been seeing goats on a regular basis when I drive to work and I just drool thinking about this September. Thanks for all the information and hopefully I'll have a story and some pictures to share this September.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I hunt Wyoming every year with a longbow. My shots have ranged between 20-45 yards.

I have used decoys and blinds, but my favorite way is to spot and stalk.


----------

